# Topics > Social issues >  "Will Work For Free", documentary film, Sam Vallely, 2013, United Kingdom

## Airicist

facebook.com/willworkforfree

"Will Work For Free" on IMDb

"Will Work For Free" on Top Documentary Films

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> Will Work For Free is a documentary by Sam Vallely on the subject of technological unemployment.
> this work is protected under fair use and will always be free.

----------

